# mud over steel plate



## glenn (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 8" x 13 foot steel 1/4" plate with steel stair cleates runing on the inside of an outside wall. what is the best way to cover this with out having to drill screws into the steel. Will the cold weather affect the adhesion of mud on the steel plate? Thanks Glenn


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

glenn said:


> I have a 8" x 13 foot steel 1/4" plate with steel stair cleates runing on the inside of an outside wall. what is the best way to cover this with out having to drill screws into the steel. Will the cold weather affect the adhesion of mud on the steel plate? Thanks Glenn


 Try it and see....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The truth is you can't tape to metal. The stringers are usally sanded and painted. Either flat tape to the stringer or L-bead it .


----------

